# Onkyo PR-SC5507 in Canada?



## wetcoast (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there,
I just tried to order an Onkyo PR-SC5507 from G&G Video and the declined my order indicating that they aren't allowed to sell me a processor from the US and still have warranty.

Does anyone know the Canadian distributors and whether they have as good of a price as G&G Video?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
More than likely, the prices in Canada are going to be higher. 99 times out of 100, they are. Moreover, it is common practice that the Warranty does not apply when purchasing from another Country. It is the major advantage that Canadian Authorized Onkyo Dealers have to offer. If in the rare instance an AVR fails, sometimes the local Distributor will have mercy. This is certainly not a guarantee.

You might also want to look at Newegg as they are currently offering a free Klipsch Subwoofer with purchase of the 5007 and is still at a heavily discounted price. I am not sure if Newegg ships to Canada.

Onkyo AVR's on the whole are quite reliable and the chances of failure are slim. However, the chance does remain. I suppose what you have to ask yourself is the juice worth the squeeze. The 5007 is an awesome AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Chris, Have a look at Electronics for less They are a good Canadian seller and sell Onkyo products.


----------



## wetcoast (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey thanks for the quite reply Jack!

I'm actually looking for the Pre/Pro and not the AVR but the situation remains the same. I'll be using my Sunfire Sig Seven for amplification.

From the looks of it when I check the NewEgg canadian site the home theatre portion disappears.

Grrr. Why is it always so difficult?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My bad. Was just replying to a Thread about the 5007 and had the 5007 on the Brain. With Onkyo Professional, G&G is one of the few places that sell it Mail Order and will ship to Canada so I doubt you will find it cheaper. The fact that it is strictly an SSP will make it less likely to have issues. Amplifier channel failures are a very common reason for needing Service. In truth, this is usually from user error. (wires touching, poor ventilation, etc)
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wetcoast (Feb 20, 2010)

I ended up getting an Integra DHC-80.1 instead and I'm loving every minute of it. There isn't a thing that this puppy doesn't do!

Net capability may seem gimmicky but when I went to update the firmware I appreciated the convenience.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good to hear your enjoying it.


----------



## WestView (Apr 30, 2010)

wetcoast said:


> I ended up getting an Integra DHC-80.1 instead and I'm loving every minute of it. There isn't a thing that this puppy doesn't do!
> 
> Net capability may seem gimmicky but when I went to update the firmware I appreciated the convenience.


Please let us know where you purchased it from and what was the service and price like? It's hard to find the upper end Integra and Onkyo pre/pros in Canada. Thanks!


----------



## wetcoast (Feb 20, 2010)

WestView said:


> Please let us know where you purchased it from and what was the service and price like? It's hard to find the upper end Integra and Onkyo pre/pros in Canada. Thanks!


I bought it from a guy in the US. The cheapest I found it in the area from local dealers was $2400 and I got mine for $2000.


----------

